# greetings from a filipino in singapore!!!



## wingnutz (Apr 21, 2007)

hello folks,

greetings from the island nation of singapore...i'm a filipino landscape consultant who's been in singapore for 15 years...i recently got myself back into model kit building and my subjects are Phil. Army Air Corps (PAAC) and Phil. Air Force (PAF) aircraft...

a big reason for this subject is my love for ww2 aircraft history, most specially ww2 aircraft which served in the pacific theater and somehow saw action in the philippine islands...starting from the 1930s with the PAAC and USAAC aircraft that saw the advent of ww2, to the early efforts to defend the philippines from japanese forces ("The Bamboo Fleet"), to the daring raids flown by allied forces to and from australian bases (like the "Royce Mission") to help evacuate allied personnel and keep reminding allied forces who were captured that they were not forgotten, and to the aircraft that flew and fought during the liberation of the philippines during 1945 (like the "Battle of Leyte Gulf, etc.)...

recent posts showing actual photos of allied aircraft (PAAC and USAAC) during the early 1940s in the philippines has led me to this amazing site...

thanks to all the people that make this site work and all it's contributors...

God bless,
glenn
(wingnutz)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome Glenn.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 21, 2007)

Kamusta Glenn and welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome from yet another Aussie!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2007)

Hallo Glenn !!
Greetings from Poland  and welcome to the site.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Glenn.

Ive been to Singapore several times. Its a "fine" city hehehehehe.

I have a special interest in the war in the PTO, so watch for my on going threads on the subject. Were almost at the point of the 65th anniversary of the fall of Corregidore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks for the welcome folks...

65 years it is...that's why i'm doing double time on my PAF aircraft builds...hope to do my p-26 peashooter as a tribute to the PAAC for the anniversary as well...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome Wingnutz. Please post some of your models for us all to enjoy.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome - please, do post the models.


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome from Poland...


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks again for the welcome folks...

i've started posting some of my finished models in the models thread...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site Glenn! I was in Singapore in 1980 while onboard the USS Eisenhower (CVN-69) Beautiful city! I have many fond memories from there.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 26, 2007)

Glenn I will be in Cebu and Manila next month. My wife comes from Cebu and her and I will be travelling to Manila around 22tnd May for 5 days. Making a special trip to Corrigidore and sights around the old City of Manila. Also will be in Singapore from June 1st to 6th. Love going to the Philippines and Singapore


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 26, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome to the site Glenn! I was in Singapore in 1980 while onboard the USS Eisenhower (CVN-69) Beautiful city! I have many fond memories from there.



hey doug...

yup she's a beauty alright...my being here 15 years says it all...


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 26, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Glenn I will be in Cebu and Manila next month. My wife comes from Cebu and her and I will be travelling to Manila around 22tnd May for 5 days. Making a special trip to Corrigidore and sights around the old City of Manila. Also will be in Singapore from June 1st to 6th. Love going to the Philippines and Singapore



hey emac...

wow cebu...i've got friends from there as well...
hhhmmm...seafood...seafood...seafood!!!

corregidor would be quite an experience...do take pictures...last time i went there was when i was still in highschool back in the 80s...the malinta tunnel...the different forts and artillery batteries around corregidor...

the old manila, walled city or intramuros has changed quite a bit...though the walls and gallows are still there...rumors has it that this fortress is still inhabited by the countless souls lost during it's history of revolutions and wars...

may is just perfect, though a bit hot in the philippines, loose cotton clothing, a good hat, shades and sun block is a must, oh and lots of bottled water too...a lot of fiestas happening too all over the islands during this time...a nice escape from the winter huh...

i recently missed a trip to my dad's province near legazpi city last april, where you can swim with whale sharks in open water (locally called "butanding") during their seasonal visits to philippine waters...

now you got me homesick...

june in singapore should be just in time for "the great singapore sale"...


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 28, 2007)

wingnutz said:


> hey emac...
> 
> wow cebu...i've got friends from there as well...
> hhhmmm...seafood...seafood...seafood!!!
> ...



Glenn thanks for the info but being an Aussie I am use to the hot weather especially tropical weather. Have lived in Malaysia before so well aware to keep sun of and keep fluids up. My wife son and I went to Sinulog in Cebu in January had a great time. Looking forward to going to Manila. Will be staying at a hotel near Makarti. Have some business to conduct with Australian Embassy but after that planning to have a good look around Manila for a few days. By all means have to look at the old fortress and the gun emplacements of Corrigidore and Malinta Tunnel and later PAF Museum but have to take my wife to Enchanted Kingdom as a bribe for dragging her around historical sites hahaha  

In Singapore we will go around other places of interest. Last time my wife and I were there had to prise her out of Old China Town with bribes of food. She went nuts over the bargins in Old China Town


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2007)

Dont forget to go to the US Military cemetary in Manila.

In the "Walls of the missing", there's lots of names of the Philipino Scouts.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 28, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Dont forget to go to the US Military cemetary in Manila.
> 
> In the "Walls of the missing", there's lots of names of the Philipino Scouts.



Sys got limited time but will try and see as much as my wife and I can. I will post areas of interest photos to this site as yet don't know what they are yet but trust me I think you will like the photos or I hope you will


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 29, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Sys got limited time but will try and see as much as my wife and I can. I will post areas of interest photos to this site as yet don't know what they are yet but trust me I think you will like the photos or I hope you will



i think that's somewhere in fort bonifacio, near makati area...

here's the corrgidor island site...

check out the "getting there" tab please...


----------



## Emac44 (May 10, 2007)

Well my good friends. My wife and I will be travelling to Philippines and Singapore as from tomorrow night. We arrive in Cebu 12th May and will be home on the 7th June. We are planning a great vacation and trip. So I will see you all in a months time. Keep safe and fly straight all


----------

